# Titanium Teeth



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My Bouvier male has broken the top canine teeth off. I've thought about titanium replacements. Anyone got experience with these and the cost? And can they be broken off too?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't remember the cost, but I know of a few dogs that do very well with titanium teeth. Porcelain will break again during bitework, I haven't heard of the teeth breaking off again from the people I know, but I'm sure it could happen???


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mac has one, before I got him he chewed chain link and put some pretty good grooves in the back sides of his teeth. We were doing bungy work one day, he just barely got 1 canine in the suit, and that was the end of that. We actually didn't fix the one that broke, the dentist said it was to short (I've since been told by quite a few others that it could have been fixed) but we put a cap on the one that didn't break, to prevent it from breaking down the line. So far so good, he's had it for about 1.5 years now and it's holding up. It wasn't cheap though, 3000 to get everything fixed. Root canal on the broken one, cap on the other one, and they also pulled a tooth that was broken but not worth fixing.

It can be done for less elsewhere, I've talked to people back east who had all 4 of their dogs teeth done for less then what I paid. So definitely shop around, ask some people what they paid and if they are happy with the work. I could have flown back east with Mac, spent a few days in a hotel, had all 4 teeth capped, and probably still paid less then I did out here in S. CA


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the post I saw that addressd this question. I knew I saw it in the history of posts I had read previously.

 Its under the Diet & Health section:*Broken Canine Tooth*


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend of mine had to put one on her bitch, dog still does schutzhund-was broken when she was younger. I do think it was $$$ though...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I think your dog needs platinum teeth with diamond insets. Blind the decoy on entry.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I think your dog needs platinum teeth with diamond insets. Blind the decoy on entry.


He need bling in his grill!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> He need bling in his grill!


Dear God, I can't believe you just said that. I'll never doubt your coolness ever again, Bob. :lol:


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

From my experience it's about 1500 dollars.
There are two ways of putting them on;one is by simply capping the tooth,this is good for a dog that is not going to do alot of bite work and for someone who may not be able to afford the other procedure.The next one is where they actually extract the tooth(mainly if the nerve is exposed) and replace it with a Titanium but it is wired around the jaw bone for extra support.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Dear God, I can't believe you just said that. I'll never doubt your coolness ever again, Bob. :lol:


Not coolness, just a product of my environment.  :lol: 
As of one yr ago, I now live in a "hood" where people walk their dogs with neck scarves and halties. 
I guess, at my age, boring is good! :grin: :wink:

Back on topic!
The sire of my young GSD has a titanium canine. It is a bit shorter then the original for tha sake of not breaking but not a problem on the sleeve.


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Howard,
My dog broke his 2 canines and 3 of his back molars off in the summer of last year and i took him to Towson Md to have the procedure. Cost almost 3k, but I can tell you that it doesnt affect anything he does. Ive asked decoys who have taken bites before and after and they have told me that it didnt affect it at all. If you need there info i can get it for you just shoot me a email. Great place to go. They treat you and the dog great. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Denny Campbell said:


> Hey Howard,
> My dog broke his 2 canines and 3 of his back molars off in the summer of last year and i took him to Towson Md to have the procedure. Cost almost 3k, but I can tell you that it doesnt affect anything he does. Ive asked decoys who have taken bites before and after and they have told me that it didnt affect it at all. If you need there info i can get it for you just shoot me a email. Great place to go. They treat you and the dog great. I highly recommend them.


Denny thanks. I e-mailed a police officer who had it done and the teeth snapped off. I know that replacements are about $1,500 each. Rock is so hard on the bite, if he had teeth! \\/ 

The other news, like the happy pop I am, is I have Bouvier puppies born this morning. Man I am so happy! I am not sure if I want a male or a female from this breeding. My decoy and training partner, Andy Larrimore will not want me to keep anything...it's his body that is taking the punishment! Thanks. PM me with the name and phone number...


----------

